# box joints



## bill wuttke (Jul 15, 2010)

hi i would like to purchase a jig that i can use to make box joints in 19mm end grain for bee hive boxes. i havent got a table so are there products that come together, regards bill


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

If you have a table saw you can do this fairly cheaply and quickly depending on the size of the boards.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Bill and welcome to the router forum. We are pleased to have you join us.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello and welcome, Bill. I would suggest to check out Oak Park Enterprises Ltd. - Router Table, Router, Router Bits, Router Jigs, Router Accessories: Home Choose Can, or USA, and You will be able to page down, view the information. They may have a video, not sure of that. You will see that it becomes very plain to use. Thanks. I can also tell You to add Your name and a location to Your profile. It is much easier to help you if You do that. They are having a sale on all three sizes! Check it out!


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Here is a nice, easy and uncomplicated method for finger joints/box joints of any size made on your table saw.

Finger-Joint Jig for the Tablesaw - Fine Woodworking Interactive


----------



## bill wuttke (Jul 15, 2010)

wont let me put profile until 10 posts or am i in wrong place bill


----------



## bill wuttke (Jul 15, 2010)

hi thanks table saw wont let me put dado blade in is there another way that once its set its the same each time


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bill

If you are going to put in box joints why not get the best jig for the job.

Spacer Fence - Oak-Park.com
Oak Park Enterprises Ltd.: Catalogue

==========


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Bill
> 
> If you are going to put in box joints why not get the best jig for the job.
> 
> ...


This is a really good jig.

You can make a temporary table with a piece of plywood and a pair of saw horses. Someone posted it somewhere here.


----------



## Wood-Chuck (Aug 12, 2005)

If I remember correctly several of the free standing dovetail jigs also do box joint - might be an alternative.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

bill wuttke said:


> hi i would like to purchase a jig that i can use to make box joints in 19mm end grain for bee hive boxes. i havent got a table so are there products that come together, regards bill


Hi Bill - check out this method.... Seems like if you are making a bunch of beehive boxes, this would work for you 
YouTube - Greene and Greene Style Finger Joints.WMV


----------



## bill wuttke (Jul 15, 2010)

hi, thanks to all who read and suggested a fine bunch of people bill, cambs england


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

jschaben said:


> Hi Bill - check out this method.... Seems like if you are making a bunch of beehive boxes, this would work for you
> YouTube - Greene and Greene Style Finger Joints.WMV



Thanks for posting this, John. Neat and simple jig.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

John that was a great link! Thanks!


----------



## Curt D (Jul 18, 2010)

Does anyone have any ideas on how to make a box joint with a board that is about 60" long?


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Curt D said:


> Does anyone have any ideas on how to make a box joint with a board that is about 60" long?


Hi Curt - Welcome to the forum 
I need to test my understanding here. You want the box joints along the 60" edge, right?


----------



## Curt D (Jul 18, 2010)

No I have to quote a job that has a board that is 18x60 and he want 1-1/2" finger joint on the 18" wide end. Normally the board is up on end when they are cut but being 60" tall things tend to get pretty unstable and real close to the ceiling if not hitting it. I was wondering if anyone has had any luck doing this before.


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

Ok so you can't stand the piece upright, so that rules out table saw or router mode.

The other way to consider is making a template (similar to a dovetail template) where the finger spaces equal the width of your guide bush (or if using a pattern bit then the exact width of that). Use a handheld router to do the dirty.

Make sense?


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

Create a template for a router then hand finish the corners (to remove the radii), or stand the board on end (on the floor and clamped to a table) and use a router with a pattern bit to remove the corner radii. You will need to make some thick (1-1/2" thick should do) backing blocks to clamp to the end of the board to stabalize the router.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Curt

It's very easy by just buying the template, see below,, make the 1st group of slots, make a index pin (2ea. needed) than move the template down and and clamp it down make the next group of slots and so on.

I have one that I use that is 24" long made by PC that works very well on LONG boards,it's setup for the router table but it's not a big job to remove the finger template and just clamp it down or screw it in place with some scrap stock... than camp it down and use the hand router..


1/2" Box Joint Template, #6409
Pins and Tails, Half-Blind, Box Joint Dovetail Jigs


28" long
http://www.amazon.com/Porter-Cable-...ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1280170682&sr=1-1

http://www.routerforums.com/36045-post32.html
http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/3615-dovetail-jig-router-table.html

========



Curt D said:


> Does anyone have any ideas on how to make a box joint with a board that is about 60" long?


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

bill wuttke said:


> hi i would like to purchase a jig that i can use to make box joints in 19mm end grain for bee hive boxes. i havent got a table so are there products that come together, regards bill


Hi Bill:

I had to do something similar at one time, I ended up repositioning my router table under a hole in the ceiling. Clumsy, cumbersome, hard to work with and downright dangerous. I'll never do that again, willingly.

As for the options, well, there is the vertical router table. That is one of the more obvious ones.

Ok, this one is out there. Use a template from a dovetail jig or similar and use a bearing'd bit on the face of your workpiece. No need to worry about depth of cut but you will have to square off the inside corners. Putting the router square to the end rather than the face is another option.

Take care when you reposition the template. Those joints are dead simple with a jig but lousy when done without. Leave yourself lots of scrap room.

Hope this helps.


----------



## lakebilly (Aug 1, 2010)

Hey folks. my first post. I am here because I am looking for jigs to make beehive boxes myself. I have PC Dovetail jig. joints too small. 
I am currently working on a jig so that I can route four or more boxes at a time. I am goint to get and use a 1"x1/2" shank dual fluted cutter on my plunge router(Hitachi TR-12) to make the jig to make the boxes. I used the boxes that I have to lay out the size of the joints (7/8") now to get the bit w/1/8" guide. I am routing slots @ even intervals (to be decided) I got the idea of clamping the boards in a jig from my shopmate. once I have the dimension & possibly a pic I will attempt to post it. Came here to see if anyone new about a compatible edge guide for the discontinued tr-12. lb


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

lakebilly said:


> Hey folks. my first post. I am here because I am looking for jigs to make beehive boxes myself. I have PC Dovetail jig. joints too small.
> I am currently working on a jig so that I can route four or more boxes at a time. I am goint to get and use a 1"x1/2" shank dual fluted cutter on my plunge router(Hitachi TR-12) to make the jig to make the boxes. I used the boxes that I have to lay out the size of the joints (7/8") now to get the bit w/1/8" guide. I am routing slots @ even intervals (to be decided) I got the idea of clamping the boards in a jig from my shopmate. once I have the dimension & possibly a pic I will attempt to post it. Came here to see if anyone new about a compatible edge guide for the discontinued tr-12. lb


Hi Lakebilly
What are the centres of the slide bars on your TR-12 ?
You'll probably find they are industry standard. Most router edge guides will probably fit.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI

You may want to take a hard look at the fixture below, it will put in big joints and it can be done with the hand router..it comes with every thing you need to get the job done. and at a great price...50.oo bucks.



Large Through Templates
#8713..1/2" Shank
Pins and Tails, Half-Blind, Box Joint Dovetail Jigs

=======



lakebilly said:


> Hey folks. my first post. I am here because I am looking for jigs to make beehive boxes myself. I have PC Dovetail jig. joints too small.
> I am currently working on a jig so that I can route four or more boxes at a time. I am goint to get and use a 1"x1/2" shank dual fluted cutter on my plunge router(Hitachi TR-12) to make the jig to make the boxes. I used the boxes that I have to lay out the size of the joints (7/8") now to get the bit w/1/8" guide. I am routing slots @ even intervals (to be decided) I got the idea of clamping the boards in a jig from my shopmate. once I have the dimension & possibly a pic I will attempt to post it. Came here to see if anyone new about a compatible edge guide for the discontinued tr-12. lb


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums lakebilly.


----------



## lakebilly (Aug 1, 2010)

*re: Box joint jig*

My guide holes are 4.5" C to Center.

The jig that I am working on will (Hopefully) route 12-16 (or more) pieces of 3/4"-7/8" clamped & stood verticly. I saw a design @ one of the links of what I am trying to do, they were smaller. My intentions are to build hive boxes @ least 4 @ a time. The jig must be adjustable for lengths of 20" & 16.25". these are standard for hive "supers". working my job & working my farm make time in the shop tough. might be a while, I am determined. thanks for constructive encouragement! Lb


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

LB, Bob and Rick of the Router Workshop teach their "Keep it simple" method of routing. The secret for creating great box joints quickly and easily is that the bit, guide strip on the fixture and the space between the bit and guide strip must all be the same. There is no faster way to make clean, tight fitting box joints than using the Oak Park jig. You can build a larger version with a 1" guide strip and use a 1" bit to fit your requirements.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/3633-one-way-doing-box-joint-template.html

==========


----------



## LexB (Apr 12, 2010)

Curt D said:


> No I have to quote a job that has a board that is 18x60 and he want 1-1/2" finger joint on the 18" wide end. Normally the board is up on end when they are cut but being 60" tall things tend to get pretty unstable and real close to the ceiling if not hitting it. I was wondering if anyone has had any luck doing this before.


I've never tried making box joints on a board that long, but my first instinct would be to lay out accurately and use a bandsaw to make the cuts. I wouldn't try any gymnastics with a handheld router. One other problem that you'll have is the width of the joint--the wider the finger joint, the more a slight error multiplies and can make fitting the joint difficult if not impossible. Good luck!

With 1-1/2 inch fingers, I would definitely use a bandsaw to make the fingers. You'll only have twelve fingers per joint, so it's practical to do that way. You won't have to balance long boards, since they'll be flat on the bandsaw table.


----------

